# FED EX delivered today! TIRES!!!! UST/DH/FR



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Although it was a battle I won, i traded the gremlin a box for the goods!
UST 26x2.4 big bettys, dh and fr casing muddy marys!
They have a big profile probably that like a kenda, a 2.35 sizes to a 2.5 maxxis! fr casings are light and a good sidewall as well as the ust is a good cross between fr version and DH casing.
look forward to rocking them (after snow melts again  )

gremlin :thumbsup: 









gremlin and his loot









muddy mary left big betty right









mounted









ust BB and dh MM









muddy mary close









Weights pics incldue a minion and a nevegal for referrence of weight:

Muddy mary 26X2.5 triple nano DH casing 1245g









Maxxis minion 26x2.5 DHF 3C 1402g (mind you this is 1/4 worn off as well)









Kenda nevegal 26x2.5 StickE DH 1495g









Big Betty 26x2.4 UST 946g 









Muddy Mary FR 26x2.35 855g (this 2.35 is a smidgen heavier than a single ply Kenda or maxxis 2.5 but also a bit thicker sidewalls so its more durable as well)









The last 2 Ill post pics when server isnt busy!

*MUD UPDATE!*

I took them out as the snow 6"+ melted overnight making for some super slick thick gooey clay mud! Walking on any sort of incline is damn near impossible as your foot sinks 2-3" in and squirms towards and decline! However riding was WAY BETTER than I initially thought! 
When i first rode the muddy mary in some mud i had a almighty on the rear (low profile pedaling.brake tire) and it hooked but not stellar! I have however rode my minions in this brown POO before and they worked better than the nevegals which made me happy! Yes the minions slid and were back and forth on the trail as well as when cornering the bike would start to pack and wash out making you slow and gett rid of any lean you have to keep the weight vertical to the ground!

The Muddy Marys hooked up, now in this stuff Id have prefered a black shark 2.1 mud tire specifically but the Muddy mary did WAY BETTER than my past tire choices in this stuff! In corners I could actually start to lean and lay the bike more horizontal on a flatter muddy corner as well as I had to pop the rear sideways to get it to slide out and even at that it still hooked up right off the bat! I did not do any drifting, I did some sliding and they were throwing so much mud on corners and straights cleaning themselves it was as if it was full traction all the time. I found that when I slowed to take a pic that over 3/4's of the tread still shed mud even at lower speeds!
I did not ride are courses just the single tracks coming off the hills for speed and corners, I did pedal up and they were fine. ALOT less rolling resistance in the rear and when I hit the parking lot I was laying the bike over hard to see if i got any outer lug folding or washing and none that I could tell. On pavement they rode great, there was less rolling resistance or sticking to the ground then the kenda StickEs or 3c minions had and they felt easier to pedal even with a bigger profile!

Conclusion: Even with this tire being out of its element in this thick and nasty of mud it performed above expectations and held lines really well. Had little to no side to side washy feeling and it shed the mud right off the bat! So I can say without a doubt that they perform on mud really well, there are better tire choices for this (mud/goo) but they are MUD specific tires!

Start of ride out by gate, mud is thin but slick and packing.









Gumbo mud, almost wiped out several times gtting off the bike here didnt realize it was that slick. The bike was hooking up so well I figured it couldnt be that bad! Wrong it was nasty slick and thick!


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Could you weigh them for us weight weenies? They look great!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Whoah you won a kid on eBay? Isn't that illegal?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Whoah you won a kid on eBay? Isn't that illegal?


Not if the manufacturer "accidentally" sends it to you...

...and not if it's wearing a hat. :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

nice stuff. were they freebies? also, if you don't end up using some tires, let me know! wouldn't mind a fr casing to replace my dh casing


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Those tires look very slow rolling. 
Huge flat edges.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Those tires look very slow rolling.
> Huge flat edges.


you're slow rolling


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

saturnine said:


> you're slow rolling


Only on tuesdays


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

big betty, muddy mary?


wierd names


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Weights are up! :thumbsup:

Kenda had Hamsters this season, Maxxis was cats and schwalbe was little kids. I opted for the free kid! 
They are one of my sponsors!


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

which of the tires would you recommend for a front? would be replacing a tubed 2.5 nevegal (would run it ghetto tubeless)


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the weights bullcrew -- I hope I'm not the only one who found that useful...The UST casing is sturdier than single-ply, but not quite as hardcore as the dual-ply you say?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

coiler8 said:


> Thanks for the weights bullcrew -- I hope I'm not the only one who found that useful...The UST casing is sturdier than single-ply, but not quite as hardcore as the dual-ply you say?


No ? about it! Its beefy but lighter than DH stuff and heavier than single ply! Its 100g heavier than fr version (mainly sidewalls tread is beefy) so its a perfect set up!

Im doing Big Betty rear and Muddy mary front for loose over hard pack Socal stuff and probably big bettys front rear for sea otter!
The triple is great for the rear and a gooey gluey front!

I have my Muddy Mary done stans right now and the UST big betty is also stans (rim strips front and rear as well as sealant).
They work just fine this way, I rode teh MM for a few days and Hammered it HARD, no burping! It stuck like it was on rails in loose over hard!

Wet/mussy or dry and semi loose over hard Muddy mary front rear
dry bone dry and no real sand but rocks then Big betty rear MM front possibly 2 big bettys!

Either way they are both great tires and I know first hand the Muddy mary hooks up and rode with my buddy bobby root he had big bettys on and slayed idyl wild! Loose over hard, sand pebbly washed out tons of off camber roots with dust and rocks! Super beat down trail and I was having issues with maxxis minion DHFs on it and he wasnt!


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

where can i get schwalbe tires on-line?

is the 2.5 wayyy too big? and the 2.35 is about right? kinda what i have gathered from reading some threads..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Chad at Red Barn Bicycles


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice swag
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: weight makes them very interesting


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nice swag
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: weight makes them very interesting


1st Hope all is well B!
Yeah the best part is my kid, he digs anything bike related! The tires are pretty damn slick, Im riding tomorrow in the mud/slush and snow to see how well they hook up! The Minions were [email protected] last week in the soft and mud, rear was all over and spinning when pedalling! Granted its not a mud tire but I wouldnt use that thing in wet conditions, doesnt shed at all!
Thw weights are great, love the fact they have burly sidewalls, stiff and square edge profile! Its a bonus on the weight, I can clearly without a scale hold my minion in one hand and my MM in the other and feel a good difference!

My initial thoughts though are that for my riding style a square edge profile is better in most cases as long as its not XC, Maxxis has been doing square for a long time and schwalbe does it as well. I can feel the difference between maxxis and nevegals in the loose and corners. Then the schwalbe against the minion and there was a boost of confidence with the schwalbe. My assumtion is the square profile matched with the volume made for a better cornering tire with better grip! + its lighter than a 2.5 minion so theres no penalty in weight just a bigger square version tire! :thumbsup:


----------



## Muttely (Jan 6, 2009)

800 od grams for a Big Betty FR? pair of those would drop at least 1lb off the session, and ive been meaning to try these Schwalbes for a while now! think ive decided on my tyres for the '09 Season! will pick some up when i get back from america i think.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Muttely said:


> 800 od grams for a Big Betty FR? pair of those would drop at least 1lb off the session, and ive been meaning to try these Schwalbes for a while now! think ive decided on my tyres for the '09 Season! will pick some up when i get back from america i think.


Yeah Im anxious to see how much the bike weighs when I go down to fr set up for certian courses! The jedi weighs 38.6 with maxxis DH casings and the 66rc3 or 888wcata (same weight).
I could shave 1lb in fork by going boxxer wc and another 2.5lbs off from minions to fr muddy marys putting the jedi in at 35.1lbs.  Hadnt put those #s together yet, thats a sea otter rig right there! :thumbsup: 
Im definently building the Chumba Evo with muddy mary (fr gueyglooey) front and big betty (fr triple nano) rear.
They are thicker in the sidewalls then the kendas are in single ply, the snakeskin keeps the sides from tearing with the cross weave pattern! 
Hope your getting some riding in while you are over here!:thumbsup:


----------



## Muttely (Jan 6, 2009)

Will be Ski'ing in Tahoe so no riding to be done, one can wish though! god by the time i get to summer this sessions going to be filthy weights. and all im doing is ditching the bonty! hah


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah rotational amss is huge. 1lb feels like a whole new bike. Pedals easier accelerates faster cornering and braking too!
Pics when you get back!
Have fun skiing and tear it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Muttely said:


> Will be Ski'ing in Tahoe so no riding to be done, one can wish though! god by the time i get to summer this sessions going to be filthy weights. and all im doing is ditching the bonty! hah


Woah that's gnarly to think that i live 30 minutes away from tahoe and never get near it except for skiing yet people come from completely other countries just to check see it!


----------



## hazylogic (Dec 20, 2006)

Cool, the UST option sounds pretty good. Do you have to keep checking USTs to make sure they are running okay? I've never run them as it seems like hard work. 

I don't suppose anyone knows the weight of the specialized chunder 2.35?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Went and rode in gumbo mud today, to put it lightly it was easier to ride then walk!!!! It was brown POO!!!!!!! Tires hooked up great, shed the mud way better than I though. I have a pick Ill post of half the tire shed and some still stuck and thats coming to a stop so no cectrifical force to spray it off just good ol lug placement and no place for mud to hang on!


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Went and rode in gumbo mud today, to put it lightly it was easier to ride then walk!!!! It was brown POO!!!!!!! Tires hooked up great, shed the mud way better than I though. I have a pick Ill post of half the tire shed and some still stuck and thats coming to a stop so no cectrifical force to spray it off just good ol lug placement and no place for mud to hang on!


I have been using the BBs on my Canfiled One. How is your clearance on the Jedi?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

supramk388 said:


> I have been using the BBs on my Canfiled One. How is your clearance on the Jedi?


Really close, Im running the 2.35 Muddy mary rear and its right there with a minion DHF 2.5.
I couldnt get any bigger than a 2.5 maxxis and the schwalbe/Kenda sizes are 2.35.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Mud update from today up on bottom of first post!


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

At $80 a tire the better be the best tires in the world......
Curious to try them out, but not at cost.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

How do 2.35 muddy marys compare to 2.5 nevegals?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

DHGnaR said:


> At $80 a tire the better be the best tires in the world......
> Curious to try them out, but not at cost.


Red Barn Bicycles dawg.....


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

CountryBoy said:


> How do 2.35 muddy marys compare to 2.5 nevegals?


A 2.35 schwalbe to a 2.35 kenda = almost the same, the schwalbe is a hair under. So little its easier to say they are the same size or real close. The 2.5 schwalbe and the 2.5 kenda same thing size for size they are rpetty spot on!

Thats the only similarity though, the Schwalbe hands down corners better, hooks up better sheds mud better and is lighter than the kendas. I like Kenda raced and rode them for a couple of years. The Schwalbes are in a different league then Kenda BGs or Nevegals and they are lighter as well with true anti rim slip on bead. Asthetics are better, quality is phenominal and they ride great! :thumbsup: 
I still have a bunch of KEndas that Im presently selling off and sticking on the kids bike!


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks bullcrew. I have access to schwalbe for a great price and was thinking of trying the muddy marys. I want to run 2.5 front and 2.35 rear. So I was thinking of getting the 2.5 single ply and 2.35 UST but not sure on the durablity. How well do they seal up tubeless?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

CountryBoy said:


> Thanks bullcrew. I have access to schwalbe for a great price and was thinking of trying the muddy marys. I want to run 2.5 front and 2.35 rear. So I was thinking of getting the 2.5 single ply and 2.35 UST but not sure on the durablity. How well do they seal up tubeless?


Just fine, I have the big bettys UST on my Chumba Evo ghetto tubeless on the rim side of things and I have the Muddy Mary fr/DH version on the Canfield Jedi also set up Stans tubeless kit with the stans sealant as well.
Works perfect!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

hey bullcrew, i give a tray to this beast's!! 1x 2.5 1x 2.35 !!


----------

